# MHB - Xmas Drinks Pancake Saturday



## MHB (21/12/11)

Well the end of the year is almost on us. As usual there will be some beers on tap Christmas Eve, but this year with a difference - we are doing breakfast.
Pancakes with Belgian Candi syrup, a touch of fresh ground cinnamon, a bit of banana maybe the odd strawberry and a keg of Klsch to help it down, the Klsch is German so it really is Klsch.
Tea, Coffee, juice and some soft drinks available and families welcome.
Hope to see lots of you here; its always great to get a room full of brewers together

At Marks Home Brew
9:00 till 12:00 (ish)

Please drink responsibly or plan responsibly
Have a great festive season and I hope 2012 is good to you all.
Mark


----------



## Muggus (21/12/11)

Pancakes and bier(e)...what a combination!
If you had a waffle iron it could turn into a Belgian affair quite easily.


----------



## MHB (23/12/11)

Bit of a nudge
Waffles are too slow think Ill stick with the pancakes muggas.
Just had a taste of the beer Gilden Klsch and its what you would expect, bloody lovely.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## warra48 (24/12/11)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and the crew, Mark.

I'll be on the road to get to Sydney today, but hope you have an enjoyable function.

Cheers, Rob


----------



## Harry Volting (24/12/11)

mmmm syrup. I'm on my way.


----------

